# Vacuum sealer



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

My food saver died, and I'll be in the market for a new one. I have the canning jar attachment, but it never really seamed to work very well. Does anybody have a recommendation on a good vacuum sealer that has the port to also seal canning jars, and a good strong motor?


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I have a food saver too.. Works good for bags but not so great on canning jars.. 

There's a video on youtube where a guy tests the vacuum on a food saver.. The first run would pull down the jar to 17 inches /hg, activating it again and he got 19, and it maxed out at 19.5 in/hg.. Not very good actually.

If you go to Harbor Freight and purchase one of their rotary vane vacuum pumps, it will pull down a 1/2 gallon canning jar to 27.5 inches in about 6 seconds.. 

I use one of these:
http://www.harborfreight.com/25-cfm-vacuum-pump-98076.html

I'm not usually a fan of HF stuff but these pumps work well...


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

I read somewhere (maybe here) that if you stack 2 lids then vacuum seal it then remove the top lid it works better-- it did seem to help som, but still not like I think it should. I willing to spend up to $300 if it works good-- I've been researching & researching I'm looking at Weston pro 65-0501-W, vacmaster vp215, food saver v4840, gourmia g s435???????


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

If you're just doing canning lids, use the harbor freight pump.. Nothing "consumer" style will probably match the performance.


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a food saver the wide mouth came with my first food saver years ago and it has always worked great.

I got a regular mouth one and as the style is different I need to use the 2 lids
for it to work.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I have a Food Saver with both jar lid attachments----I have done hundreds of jars and never had a problem with either size----well one time I was trying to do some jars that I picked up at a Auction---I was having a time with a few of them----then got to looking---they were not canning jars---more like mayo or similar. That's the only time I ever had a problem.


----------

